# Important Message



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

The following people need to resize their signature images to 420 x 220, or less ASAP...or your sigs will be removed:

TheBrickhouse 
wukkadb
Toxic


----------



## Frosty (Jun 15, 2008)

Resized


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Frosty said:


> Resized



The first one and last one are still a bit too big bro.


----------



## Frosty (Jun 15, 2008)

lol looks like i clicked the wrong sigs, when i uploaded them


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> The following people need to resize their signature images to 420 x 220, or less ASAP...or your sigs will be removed:
> 
> TheBrickhouse
> wukkadb
> Toxic


 You forgot to add NikosCC to the list. :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

jasvll said:


> You forgot to add NikosCC to the list. :thumb02:


Your right that was a close one he almost slipped by me..


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

I know you're a mod... but what about yours being 437? 

Edit: Never mind. I just turned my brain on.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> I know you're a mod... but what about yours being 437?
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I just turned my brain on.


Staff Signatures get to be a little bigger than Members


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Gets to be bigger by virtue of Gina! lol


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Gets to be bigger by virtue of Gina! lol


A little Gina can make anything better lol


----------

